# Der 10000. Grundausstattungsthread...



## H.Senge (31. März 2014)

...aber jeder möchte seinen eigenen personifizierten 


Ich möchte dieses Jahr zum ersten Mal eine Fliegenrute in die Hand nehmen.

Das heißt ich hatte vor 15 Jahren mal eine von meinem vater, so eine Holzrute, glaube Kirsche, sehr weich, mit einer Grünen Fliegenrolle die einen hebel zum selbsteinkurbeln hatte in der Hand. diese Rute gibt es auch noch, ist allerdings mittlereile locker 50 Jahre alt und wie gesagt aus Holz, seit 20 Jahren in einer Hülle auf dem Dachboden liegend. Keine Ahnung ob die noch Fischbar ist geschweige denn welche Marke. Hat denke ich eher Seltenheitswert.









nun zurück zum Thema:

Ich möchte Fliegenfischen und brauche eine Grundausstattung, sowie Hilfe bezüglich der Gewässerwahl, ich wohne in Hamburg.

Hier gibt es keine Salmoniden, Barsch und Zander auf Fliege wird schwer, also denke ich mal der Hecht und der Rapfen werden meine Hauptfische sein.



Da Fliegenfischen für mich absolutes Neuland ist, halt ich micha b jetzt auch ein wenig raus und gebe euch nur noch ein Budget mit auf den Weg:


Mit Fliegen und allem was ich sonst noch brauch( was brauche ich?)  max 300€. Lieber weniger!


Lieben Gruß
Heino


----------



## Burggraf (31. März 2014)

*AW: Der 10000. Grundausstattungsthread...*

Hallo Heino
Das Mit Deinem Buget solltest du vielleicht noch mal überdenken.

Ein Angler der einen Fliegenfischer kennt.

Viele Grüße
Burggraf


----------



## Scholle 0 (31. März 2014)

*AW: Der 10000. Grundausstattungsthread...*

Moin,
Ich stand vor nem 1/2 Jahr vor nem ähnlichen Gedanken .
Und er reift immer noch . Mit 300€ auf Hecht das ist eher unwahrscheinlich .
Da sollte man schon die 600€ ins Auge fassen .
Letztlich wurde hier im Forum ein echt Gutes Set von sage  empfohlen.
Dies in aftma 8 und du bist auf dem richtigen Weg.
Währe ich nicht schon paar Käufe weiter hätte ich da wahrscheinlich auch zugegriffen. 
MfG Scholle


----------



## Scholle 0 (31. März 2014)

*AW: Der 10000. Grundausstattungsthread...*

Und am Ende is es eh 4 stellig .
was Solls .


----------



## H.Senge (31. März 2014)

*AW: Der 10000. Grundausstattungsthread...*

Es muss doch möglich sein, eine Ausrüstung zu bekommen die günstiger ist. 

Es gibt ja auch fiegenruten für 50€. sicher das ist schrott aber ich muss doch für 150€ eine halbwegs ordentliche rute bekommen?  dann nochmal nen hunderter für die Rolle. und 50-100€ für Kleinteile?

Oder ist das TOTAL unrealistisch und nicht möglich?


ich möchte die Rute ja nicht 10 Jahre lang fischen, soll eher ein kleiner Start sein, um zu scheun obs mich interessiert. Und da verpulver ich keine 1000€, mit der wahrscheinlichkeit, die aufgrund offener Uferstellen und Passanten an der Alster nicht gerade zu unterschätzen ist, dass ich gar keine Lust aufs Fliegenfischen habe.


----------



## Angelgreenhorn (31. März 2014)

*AW: Der 10000. Grundausstattungsthread...*

ist bestimmt in den Threads auch schon x mal geschrieben worden, ich rate Dir mach erst einen Wurfkurs oder besuche einen Wurftreff oder such Dir einen erfahrenen Fliegenfischer, der Dir die Basics zeigen kann. 
Bei einem Wurfkurs kannst Du unterschiedliche Ruten werfen und bist dann schon ein wenig schlauer was zu Dir passt. 
Danach kannst Du Dich dann nach Material umsehen, ich hab meine erste Kombi damals übrigens gebraucht gekauft.


----------



## rxstx rxt (31. März 2014)

*AW: Der 10000. Grundausstattungsthread...*

Klar geht es, mit Deinem Budget klar zu kommen. Greys und  Exori haben sicherlich brauchbares Zeugs. Als Rolle ist z.B. die Vision Koma unverwüstlich. 
Bei den Ruten im nicht zu sehr gesteigerten Preissegment finde ich die TFO's sehr gut.
Für Hecht brauchst Du ja kaum Zubehör: eine Handvoll Streamer, Schnur, gegebenenfalls eine Sinkspitze. Da ist schon etwas Spielraum bei 300 Euro.
Es gibt auch diverse Sets von Firmen, die sich mit der Materie befassen und die recht gut sind: das Vision Atom Kit wäre so etwas.

Ich an Deiner Stelle würde allerdings in HH eines der guten Geschäfte,  z.B. K&HD, besuchen und mir auf der Basis Deines Budgets etwas zusammenstellen lassen.


----------



## perikles (1. April 2014)

*AW: Der 10000. Grundausstattungsthread...*

servus, wurde gerne mal sehen, ob rein wurftechnisch, die leute hier mit einer 50 euro rute oder mit einer 200 euro rute besser, weiter und schoner werfen,
vorausgesetzt die schnur passt zu rute,

gruss und viel gluck bei der material zusammenstellung


----------



## rxstx rxt (1. April 2014)

*AW: Der 10000. Grundausstattungsthread...*

Lieber Perikles, dann mach doch einen Thread auf, in dem Du diese Frage diskutieren kannst. Hier war die Fragestellung eine andere.


----------



## florianparske (1. April 2014)

*AW: Der 10000. Grundausstattungsthread...*

Ich habe mir Ende 2013 auch ne Combo zum Hecht-/Barschfischen zugelegt.

Ich weiß nicht, obs nun Boardregeltechnisch Probleme gibt, aber ich Stell einfach mal meine damals zusammengestellte Bestellliste hier rein.

Ich habe das bei adh-fishing bestellt.

Die bestückte HEchtfliegenbox habe ich übrigens nicht bestellt, da ich mich doch dafür entschieden habe, diese selbst zu binden.

Das Gerät macht einen guten Eindruck, nur testen werde ich es erst ab 1. Mai.

Gruß
Florian


----------



## perikles (2. April 2014)

*AW: Der 10000. Grundausstattungsthread...*



rusty rat schrieb:


> Klar geht es, mit Deinem Budget klar zu kommen. Greys und  Exori haben sicherlich brauchbares Zeugs. Als Rolle ist z.B. die Vision Koma unverwüstlich.
> Bei den Ruten im nicht zu sehr gesteigerten Preissegment finde ich die TFO's sehr gut.
> Für Hecht brauchst Du ja kaum Zubehör: eine Handvoll Streamer, Schnur, gegebenenfalls eine Sinkspitze. Da ist schon etwas Spielraum bei 300 Euro.
> Es gibt auch diverse Sets von Firmen, die sich mit der Materie befassen und die recht gut sind: das Vision Atom Kit wäre so etwas.
> ...



ich finde die fragestellung passt total zum thema, weil anfanger glauben, eine teuere rute bedeutet gleichzeitig besseres weiteres und einfacheres werfen,


----------



## Thomas E. (5. April 2014)

*AW: Der 10000. Grundausstattungsthread...*



rusty rat schrieb:


> Ich an Deiner Stelle würde allerdings in HH eines der guten Geschäfte,  z.B. K&HD, besuchen und mir auf der Basis Deines Budgets etwas zusammenstellen lassen.



Ein guter Rat !

Oder erstmal am 13. April ins Naturbad Kiwittsmoor kommen,
ein Flifi- Treffen für jederman,
wo man schauen, ausprobieren und sich viel erklären lassen kann.
http://www.pachtverein.de/termine.html


----------



## sdroste (5. April 2014)

*AW: Der 10000. Grundausstattungsthread...*

Hallo Thread Ersteller, stand und stehe genau vor dem gleichen Thema. Habe mich mehr als eingelesen (inkl. Bücher) aber um ehrlich zu sein, noch nicht eine Fliege geworfen und auch keine Rute in der Hand gehabt bisher. Ich habe mich daher entschlossen zunächst einen 2-tägigen Wurfkurs zu besuchen. 

Folgende Gründe brachten mich dazu: 

1.) keine Ahnung von der Materie. Ich habe mir Angeln fast selber beibringen müssen, Fliegenfischen sieht zumindest für mich komplizierter aus und daher dachte ich wäre mal ein Kurs nicht das dümmste. 
2.) Mann kann bei fast allen Kursen Materialien testen und braucht noch keine eigenen zu haben. Ich erhoffe mir da auch Erfahrungswerte für den späteren Kauf zu bekommen. 
3.) Beim selber lernen schleichen sich sehr schnell technische Fehler ein, die man später kaum noch rausbekommt. Wer jemals eine Ballsportart gemacht hat weiss wovon ich rede. Diese Fehler wird man zunächst gar nicht sehen und bemerken (oder aber sie sind so gravierend dass der Erfolg ausbleibt beim fischen) aber wenn man später ein wenig mehr will, denke ich mal wird das fischentscheidend sein. 


Im übrigen kann ich Dich  beruhigen, Angel und Rolle für 300€ sind sicher drin.... Such mal unter Greys (soll eine gute Marke sein) die haben da entsprechende Ruten und Rollen die schon recht ordentlich sein sollen (sagen selbst die Experten) 

Was Du aber (so wie ich das verstanden habe) auch brauchst: 

Wurfschnur, Backing, Vorfächer, Fliegen, Kleinteile wie Strecker, Clipper und Co... wenn Du waten willst, Watkescher, Wathose und Watschuhe etc. etc. 

Ich habe für all in ca. 600EUR veranschlagt, kann aber noch 200EUR höher gehen wenn es denn sein muss. Bisher schaut es aber so aus als wenn ich hinkomme (der Kurs ist nicht eingerechnet, die Kosten sind für Material) 

Und lass dich nicht beirren, mir als Einsteiger wollten Sie in einem anderem Forum auch schon erzählen eine Wathose unter 600EUR taugt nichts, genau so wenig wenn die Fliegenrute nicht von einer der 5 renomierten Supermarken kommt. Es gibt da einen interessanten Bericht, von einem Kursleiter der bei einem Händler für 39,95€ eine Rute gekauft hat, die Bezeichnung und Namen überklebte, mit seinen teuren Ruten (auch Name überklebt) auf eine Messe gegangen ist und die Experten mal ein Vergleichswerfen hat machen lassen. Die konnten keinen Unterschied zwischen 39,95 und 1000EUR feststellen, ja nicht mal zuverlässig sagen welche Rute welche ist. ..... Da ist wie in jedem Hobby sehr viel Mystik drin und wie Du schon sagst, früher hat es augenscheinlich sogar mit einem Stück Kirsche und einer einfachen Rolle geklappt, respektive einem Stock und nem krumgebogenen Nagel..


----------



## Rhxnxr (5. April 2014)

*AW: Der 10000. Grundausstattungsthread...*

Aus dem Bauch raus hätt' ich gesagt, das es schwer ist, für 300 Euro eine vernünftige Grundausstattung fürs Fliegenfischen auf Hecht zu bekommen.
 Aber die Auflistung von "florianparske" zeigt, das es möglich ist. Und er hats auch von der Gewichtung der versch. Teile absolut richtig gemacht #6. Rolle, Rute, Kleinkram, überall kann man sparen, nur bei der Schnur sollte man unbedingt auf eine gute Qualität achten. Und sie muss natürlich zur Rute passen, mit den Aftma-klassen ist das nämlich so 'ne Sache...
Ein Kurs oder zumindest Probewerfen auf einer Hausmesse etc. ist schon empfehlenswert.

Ein Tip vllt. noch zum Rutenkauf: habe früher nie viel von Exori gehalten, aber die Fliegenruten sind fast unschlagbar im Preisleistungsverhältnis.


----------



## GoFlyFishing (6. April 2014)

*AW: Der 10000. Grundausstattungsthread...*

Hallo Heino, 

du schreibst:




H.Senge schrieb:


> .
> Ich möchte dieses Jahr zum ersten Mal eine Fliegenrute in die Hand nehmen.
> 
> Das heißt ich hatte vor 15 Jahren mal eine von meinem vater, so eine Holzrute, glaube Kirsche, sehr weich, mit einer Grünen Fliegenrolle die einen hebel zum selbsteinkurbeln hatte in der Hand. diese Rute gibt es auch noch, ist allerdings mittlereile locker 50 Jahre alt und wie gesagt aus Holz, seit 20 Jahren in einer Hülle auf dem Dachboden liegend. Keine Ahnung ob die noch Fischbar ist geschweige denn welche Marke. Hat denke ich eher Seltenheitswert.
> ...



Es gibt keine "Holz-Fliegenruten". Schau dir die Rute mal genauer an, bzw. lass se mal anschauen von wem der was davon versteht. Erste Infos gibt die Typ-Bezeichnung am Blank: Rutenbauer, Type, Aftma-Klasse, etc.

Höchstwahrscheinlich handelt es sich um eine Gespließte, das heißt, eine aufwendig per Hand aufgebaute Bambus-Rute. Sowas kann qualitativ absolut hochwertig sein (manchmal besser als jede High-Tech-Kohlefaser) und auch dementsprechend teuer. (Moderne Gespließte können z.b. auch eine richtig "schnelle, harte" Akion haben, wenn gewünscht; viele glauben immer noch eine Gespließte müsse automatisch weicher, wabbliger sein. Aber auch wer schon mal ne eine harte, schnelle Brunner, Type Gebetsroither geworfen hat, weiß dass das nicht stimmt!) 

Es kann aber auch eine Mainstream-Gespließte sein, wenig aufwendig gearbeitet, evtl diverse Schäden aus der fischereilichen Praxis, die is dann geldmäßig nicht mehr viel Wert und vielleicht vom Werfen her etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig, was dann trotzdem nicht heißen muss, dass sie schlecht oder ungeeignet wäre!

Kommt alles in jedem Fall auch auf den Erhaltungs-Zustand an, eine Gespließte kann eigentlich nicht veralten, kann höchstens mal restaurierungsbedürftig sein. 


Zum aufm Dachboden gammeln lassen in jedem Fall zu schade! 

Was du mit Kirschholz meinst ist vielleicht der Rollenhalter... 

Grüße, 
Simon

PS: Zum Äschen- und Forellenfischen verwende ich ausschließlich Gespließte!

Gespließte haben auch ganz praktische Vorteile: der 
Fisch hängt an ihnen wie an einem "Band", ist ein anderes Drill-Gefühl, kein "Nachschlagen" der Spitze in die entgegengesetzte Richtung, wenn der Fisch zieht, kannst feinere Vorfächer verwenden weil die Rute nachgiebiger ist als eine Kohlefaser. Außerdem ist sie robuster was z.b. unbeabsichtigte Schläge gegen Astwerk oder von Goldkopfnymphen betrifft. 

Auch ein Anfänger kann mit einer Gespließten das Werfen lernen, ich zb habe es genau so gemacht..

PPS: Was die Rolle betrifft, von der du schreibst: dabei handelt es sich wohl um eine Automatik-Rolle, oder was meinst du mit "selbst-einkurbeln"? In den 70er und 80ern fischte man gerne Rollen mit automatischem Schnureinzug...

PPS: hier zur info ein ausführlicher bericht wie eine gespließte gebaut wird: http://www.fliegenfischer-forum.de/zumbrunn.html


----------



## perikles (8. April 2014)

*AW: Der 10000. Grundausstattungsthread...*



sdroste schrieb:


> Es gibt da einen interessanten Bericht, von einem Kursleiter der bei einem Händler für 39,95€ eine Rute gekauft hat, die Bezeichnung und Namen überklebte, mit seinen teuren Ruten (auch Name überklebt) auf eine Messe gegangen ist und die Experten mal ein Vergleichswerfen hat machen lassen. Die konnten keinen Unterschied zwischen 39,95 und 1000EUR feststellen, ja nicht mal zuverlässig sagen welche Rute welche ist. .




lol genial, genau so sehe ich das auch, der bewegungsablauf ist in meinen augen das wichtigste


----------



## Thomas E. (8. April 2014)

*AW: Der 10000. Grundausstattungsthread...*



sdroste schrieb:


> Es gibt da einen interessanten Bericht, von einem Kursleiter der bei einem Händler für 39,95€ eine Rute gekauft hat, die Bezeichnung und Namen überklebte, mit seinen teuren Ruten (auch Name überklebt) auf eine Messe gegangen ist und die Experten mal ein Vergleichswerfen hat machen lassen. Die konnten keinen Unterschied zwischen 39,95 und 1000EUR feststellen, ja nicht mal zuverlässig sagen welche Rute welche ist. .....



Hi,

also da würde ich gerne wissen, wann/wo das so abgelaufen sein soll...
welche "Experten" da nichts feststellen konnten...

@sdroste
Hast Du genaue Infos dazu ?

Denn das glaube ich, so wie es hier geschrieben ist, nicht !


----------



## sdroste (8. April 2014)

*AW: Der 10000. Grundausstattungsthread...*

bin gerade beruflich unterwegs ja suche ich raus...


stephan


----------



## perikles (8. April 2014)

*AW: Der 10000. Grundausstattungsthread...*

nun ja ich fand die besseren ruten oftmal ausgewogener in ihrer aktion, harmonischer, etwas leichter, die kraftubertragung ist besser, im vergleich


----------



## Angelgreenhorn (8. April 2014)

*AW: Der 10000. Grundausstattungsthread...*



perikles schrieb:


> nun ja ich fand die besseren ruten oftmal ausgewogener in ihrer aktion, harmonischer, etwas leichter, die kraftubertragung ist besser, im vergleich



Genau die besseren Ruten sind besser, scnr #h


----------



## perikles (9. April 2014)

*AW: Der 10000. Grundausstattungsthread...*



Angelgreenhorn schrieb:


> Genau die besseren Ruten sind besser, scnr #h




aber dafur wurde ich nicht den 10-20 fachen preis bezahlen, die unterschiede sind nicht dermassen enorm, das sie den preis rechtfertigen in der praxis


----------



## thanatos (9. April 2014)

*AW: Der 10000. Grundausstattungsthread...*

also,Fliegenfischer sind keine Angler -sie sind einfach die Elite ,da brauchst 
du dich um akzeptiert zu werden mit nix außer Hous of Hardy blicken lassen
Heger ,Steiner ,Sage oderLoomis ist alles 5. Wahl.
Laß dir nix vom Pferd erzählen.Kauf dir ne Rute um die 100 Euronchen und 
ne ordentliche Schnur dazu so um die 85+€ ,kann einfache Parallelschnur sein da du ja warscheinlich auch ein Stahlvorfach verwendest.aftma klasse würde ich dir 5 oder 6 empfehlen.Schau dir mal Ruten von YAD an sind 
in der Regel gut im Preis-Leistungsverhältnis.
Die Rolle -ist wie bei den Mädchen die Handtasche ob du nun 1000,-€
oder 10,-€ ausgibst ist wurscht ,sie dient fast nur zur Speicherung der 
Schnur.Erwarte nicht das du gleich Würfe wie im Film "aus der Mitte entspringt ein Fluß"hin kriegst ,da wirft auch nicht der hübsche Pitt,
das entwickelt sich mit der Übung .Um Hechtstreamer zu binden brauchst 
du auch nicht gleich einen Bindestock ,für so große Haken reicht auch ein kleiner Schraubstock oder Feilkloben.Probiere es einfach aus etweder du
leckts Blut oder nicht.


----------



## rxstx rxt (9. April 2014)

*AW: Der 10000. Grundausstattungsthread...*

Mitunter kann man sich hier echt nur wundern. In anderen Threads gibt es ebensolche Materialjunkies wie beim Fliegenfischen. In diesem Forenbereich jedoch wird anscheinend jede Frage zur Preisfrage. Der ideologische Streit um die angemessene Preisklasse oder wahlweise die Affinität pro und Contra Kurs ist echt ermüdend und und etwa genauso sinnvoll wie ein Streit über das angemessene Auto, mit dem man von A nach B fahren möchte...

Thanatos, ohne Dir zu nahe treten zu wollen, einem Anfänger, der auf Hecht und Zander rund um die Elbe fischen möchte eine Rute in der Klasse 5/6 undnobendrein eine Parallelschnur (die auch noch 85 Euro kosten soll) zu empfehlen, halte ich für ein wenig neben der Praxis.
Natürlich kann jetzt wieder irgendwer kommen und sagen, er habe so Hechte gefangen. Ja, habe ich auch schon und auch schon einen 1, 6 Kilo Lachs an 14er Spitze an der 3er Rute... und habe sofort anderes Gerät verwendet, wenn ich bemerkt habe, dass andere Fische wahrscheinlich sind.
Wenn man jedoch gezielt auf Räuber geht empfiehlt sich deutlich ein schwereres Gerät von Klasse 8 oder gar höher. Und bei der Schnur würde ich für größere Streamer immer zu einer kürzeren Keule raten, die die Streamer stressfrei transportiert. 
Zudem hat es im Norden oft ein ganz klein wenig Wind und auch da hilft Schnurmasse, um am großen Fluss besser klar zu kommen.


----------



## GoFlyFishing (9. April 2014)

*AW: Der 10000. Grundausstattungsthread...*

Hallo, 


@"Thanatos": was du da schreibst, sehe ich, mild ausgedrückt, ziemlich anders... Hast du wirklich schon mal mit Fliege auf Hecht gefischt?:

- Meine Meinung: ab Klasse 8 geht das gezielte Hechtfischen los. Je höher die Klasse, desto größer der mögliche Streamer den  du werfen kannst, wird die Klasse zu groß, machts aber auch schnell keinen Spaß mehr. Ich denke mit 9 ist man meist gut dabei. 

- Parallelschnur auf Hecht? für 85 Euro? Wie kommst du denn auf sowas? Klingt wie ne Notlösung, nicht wie eine gezielte Auswahl! Und das auch noch für 85 Eu? Dann müsste es ja ne Seidenschnur sein, die kosten als Parallelschnur nämlich exakt 85Eu. Nur wer verwendet das zum gezielten Hechtfischen? Oder verwechselst du DT mit Parallelschnur? Aber ne DT zum Hechtfischen zu raten ist ebenfalls ziemlich abwegig. 

Also fürs gezielte Hechtfischen sollte es schon ne möglichst kurze knackige WF-Keule sein! 

Grüße,
Simon

PS: @Threadersteller: lass dich nicht verwirren! und denke gar nicht erst über den "Tipp" von Thanatos nach.


----------



## perikles (10. April 2014)

*AW: Der 10000. Grundausstattungsthread...*

...ein teures auto nuetzt  einem nix, wenn man nicht fahren kann, bzw. die teure  stella auch nix, wenn man sie nicht dort nuetzt wo sie angebracht ist, im meereseinsatz und bei sehr kampfstarken fischen  (hohe bremskraft und rubustes getriebe), ebenso sehe ich das bei anfangern beim fliegenfischen....warum soll ein anfanger die erste saison, seine teure rute schrotten? oder seine 80 euro schnur? wie schnell schlagt eine goldkopfnymphe gegen den blank? wie schnell schneidet sich das vorfach ins coating? wie schnell hangt das vorfach im baum? das muss man doch mal erweahnen


----------



## rxstx rxt (10. April 2014)

*AW: Der 10000. Grundausstattungsthread...*

Klar und dass kann man auch 100 mal bringen. Davon wir des echt besser.


----------



## perikles (10. April 2014)

*AW: Der 10000. Grundausstattungsthread...*

ich sags deswegen immer wieder, weil viele anfanger glauben und auch fortgeschrittene, dass teueres material vieles viiiiiiiiiiiiiiiieeeel leichter macht...
teures material kann niemals mangelndes koennen ersetzen, aber koennen immer teures material...
thanatos: sorry du fischt glaube ich nicht viel mit der fliege ?


----------



## Thomas E. (11. April 2014)

*AW: Der 10000. Grundausstattungsthread...*

Für den Beginner habe ich gern u.a. eine 30 jahre alte RST und eine recht neue Orvis dabei.
Beide in selber Länge und Klasse.

Nach so 2 Stunden können fast alle die Schnur sauber in der Luft halten und das mit beiden Ruten.

Aber es ist erstaunlich, wie schnell der Übende den Unterschied erkennt,
er beschreibt es z.B. :
"Die RST ist schwerer, "wabbeliger", schwingt mehr nach, ist langsamer" usw.

Es wird fast immer die Orvis bevorzugt !


Am wichtigsten bei der Ausrüstung aber ist eine gute Schnur und das sie zur Rute passt.


----------



## sdroste (11. April 2014)

*AW: Der 10000. Grundausstattungsthread...*



Thomas 45 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> also da würde ich gerne wissen, wann/wo das so abgelaufen sein soll...
> welche "Experten" da nichts feststellen konnten...
> ...



So hier der Link, es war dann leider kein Kurs, sondern ein engagierter Fliegenfischer 

http://flyfisherlive.wordpress.com/2009/08/11/sprechen-uber-einsteigerset/ 

hat leider etwas länger gedauert, da ich ihn auch erst wieder finden musste. 

Gruß
Stephan


----------



## perikles (13. April 2014)

*AW: Der 10000. Grundausstattungsthread...*



Thomas 45 schrieb:


> Für den Beginner habe ich gern u.a. eine 30 jahre alte RST und eine recht neue Orvis dabei.
> Beide in selber Länge und Klasse.
> 
> Nach so 2 Stunden können fast alle die Schnur sauber in der Luft halten und das mit beiden Ruten.
> ...



das meinst du nicht ernst? wo sind hier die smilies?:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:
was für ein vergleich ist das denn? komm schon, das ist das selbe, wie wenn du eine alte silstar mit einer redarc vergleichst, den unterschied merkt doch jeder, lass ihn doch mal, eine neue dam oder shakespeare werfen und dann eine orvis,


----------



## Donald84 (13. April 2014)

*AW: Der 10000. Grundausstattungsthread...*

Und überklebe vorher unbedingt die marke mit einem stück tape o.ä. Auf das ergebnis bin ich gespannt  
fische selber 2 teure sage ruten, habe aber auch günstigere guideline und finde beide ruten prima. Pries leitungssieger sind definitiv die guideline


----------



## Thomas E. (13. April 2014)

*AW: Der 10000. Grundausstattungsthread...*



perikles schrieb:


> das meinst du nicht ernst? wo sind hier die smilies?:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:
> was für ein vergleich ist das denn? komm schon, das ist das selbe, wie wenn du eine alte silstar mit einer redarc vergleichst, den unterschied merkt doch jeder, lass ihn doch mal, eine neue dam oder shakespeare werfen und dann eine orvis,




Moin,

manche haben sehr billige Ruten gewählt, da ist es meist dasselbe,
nur nicht ganz so ausgeprägt.
Denn Kohlefaser ist nicht gleich Kohlefaser und leider spiegelt sich das im Preis wieder !

Guideline z.B. ist schon "Mittelklasse" und "Macher" Leif Stävmö und Team sind auch echte Fischer,
Ruten mit sehr guten Wurfeigenschaften.


----------



## sdroste (13. April 2014)

*AW: Der 10000. Grundausstattungsthread...*

achso nur um ein paar Sachen klar zu stellen:
1.) ich habe keine Ahnung von Fliegenfischen, die über das lesen eines Fachbuches und Internetartikel hinaus geht. (Einstieg das We nach Ostern, mit Wurfkurs)
2.) mir persönlich ist es total egal (im Moment) was eine Superrute kostet oder nicht, ich habe ein Budget, weiss aber noch nicht was ich benötige und will...rein vom Gefühl her würde ich für Rute. Rolle und Schnur ca. 300 Eur anlegen wollen für die erste (Greys z.B.)

3.) ich bin daher immer für jeden fundierten Tip dankbar ( wie wohl jeder Einsteiger), mir ist aber schon klar, das diese fast immer nur Tendenzen sein können und es selten DIE Rute für alles und jeden gibt.


----------



## perikles (13. April 2014)

*AW: Der 10000. Grundausstattungsthread...*

ja mei thomas, das es billigen schrott gibt, da gebe ich dir recht, hatte eine damrute in der hand, mit der ein jungangler fischt, dem ich das angeln beigebracht habe, oh mein gott, schwer, kopflastig absoluter ....aber die shakespeare ruten und diverese andere gehören nicht in diese klasse, und die kann man wirklich den anfängern empfehlen...

aber die ruten die ich empfehle sind wirklich super für einen anfänger


----------



## perikles (13. April 2014)

*AW: Der 10000. Grundausstattungsthread...*

ich bin der meinung, statt vielen leuten den weg zum fliegenfischen zu versperren, durch empfehlungen die einen hohen finanziellen aufwand erfordern, sollten die leute, lieber türen öffnen, als zu verschliessen........ab und zu habe ich den eindruck, dass viele fliegenfischer, die eine dicke geldbörse ihr eigen nennen, bewusst türen schliessen, statt sie zu öffnen, vielleicht aus angst, es könnten mehr leute mit der fliege fischen? in england und amerika fischen viel mehr angler mit der fliege, warum wohl?


----------



## Thomas E. (14. April 2014)

*AW: Der 10000. Grundausstattungsthread...*

Also,
hier in Hamburg gibt es u.a. die Wurftage, wo jeder Interessierte auf Wunsch an das Fliegenfischen- Werfen herangeführt wird, einschließlich kostenloser Unterweisung.

Viele Vereine im Norden suche Mitglieder, regelmäßige FF- Tage und Schulungen werden angeboten.
Leihgerät inklusive !

Noch nie war der Einstieg so leicht wie heute. #6

England ist das Mutterland, in den USA ist Outdoor, Fischen und Jagen kulturell integriert.
In Skandinavien ebenso und auch in den Niederlanden genießt das Angeln einen viel besseren Ruf als z.B. hier bei uns.


----------



## perikles (14. April 2014)

*AW: Der 10000. Grundausstattungsthread...*



Thomas 45 schrieb:


> Also,
> hier in Hamburg gibt es u.a. die Wurftage, wo jeder Interessierte auf Wunsch an das Fliegenfischen- Werfen herangeführt wird, einschließlich kostenloser Unterweisung.
> 
> Viele Vereine im Norden suche Mitglieder, regelmäßige FF- Tage und Schulungen werden angeboten.
> ...



ich meinte hauptsächlich die aussagen in foren... cool das es in hamburg so ist, bei uns gibts so gut wie nix umsonst in dieser richtung, ausser die ewf


----------



## perikles (15. April 2014)

*AW: Der 10000. Grundausstattungsthread...*

@sdroste, kaufe dir eine shakespeare, da machst du nix verkehrt, die blanks sind super für den preis, zur rolle habe ich auch schon was geschrieben


----------

